# BMW S 1000 RR Superbike Clinches Three “Best of” Honors



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

In its debut year, the BMW S 1000 RR superbike has earned three superlative awards from the U.S. media. Robb Report named the BMW S 1000 RR the best sportbike in its annual ***8220;Best of the Best***8221; issue in June. In July, Cycle World followed suit by awarding the BMW S 1000 RR ***8220;Best Superbike for 2010***8221;; and in the September issue of Motorcyclist, editors chose the BMW S 1000 RR for its coveted ***8220;Motorcycle of the Year***8221; Award.

***8220;It is a tremendous honor to receive this type of recognition from these well-respected publications,***8221; commented Pieter de Waal, Vice President, BMW Motorrad USA. ***8220;The positive response we***8217;ve had from the motorcycling community reaffirms our commitment to continually raise the bar for performance and value in this competitive market segment.***8221;

According to editors of the Robb Report, ***8220;the BMW S 1000 RR is perhaps the greatest motorcycle-branding success story of the last 10 years. From the moment that the S 1000 RR made the leap from the drafting board to the showroom floor, the sportbike transformed existing perceptions of the Bavarian brand, winning over a new generation of enthusiasts.***8221;

Cycle World editors offered similar praise after test riding the bike at Spain***8217;s Aragon racetrack, commenting ***8220;On the road in our own little fiesta of speed, we found it almost as refined and comfortable as the established superbike players. And just to rub it in, the base-model BMW is actually a bit cheaper than some of its Japanese equivalents***8230;As both an introductory effort and a portent of that it***8217;s likely unleashed in the marketplace, the BMW***8217;s the most beautiful thing to blow out of Bavaria since Beethoven.***8221;

In its annual ***8220;Motorcycle of the Year***8221; issue, editors of Motorcyclist wrote, ***8220;To call it a good first effort doesn***8217;t begin to do it justice. It flat out raises the bar. Yet it does so in a way that is inimitably, undeniably BMW.***8221;

BMW Motorrad launched its most anticipated new sport bike in recent history at Italy***8217;s famed Monza racetrack, during the World Superbike race weekend, in May 9, 2009. When it arrived in U.S. dealerships in January 2010, a significant number had already been sold to customers through a successful pre-sale program. The S 1000 RR, weighing only 404 lbs and delivering a massive 193 hp, is one of the most potent, sophisticated and lightest sport bikes ever produced. It holds the distinction of being the most powerful production 1000cc sport bike in the world and has a manufacturer***8217;s suggested retail price of $13,800.

In addition to the class-leading power plant, the BMW S 1000 RR possesses new technical features, such as the first-ever four-stage Race ABS system with settings for Rain, Sport, Race and Slick conditions. The groundbreaking new ABS system weighs only about 5.5 lbs complete -- nearly 20 lbs lighter than the competition.

*Read more about the BMW S 1000 RR at http://www.bimmerfest.com/tag/S-1000-RR*


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

its an amazing bike by all accounts, too bad it isnt translating to race wins at the WSBK level (doing well at lower levels though) I havent test ridden one as I really dont want to spend the money on a new bike and right now I am happy with the 3 I have (an unusual situation in itself) so test riding the S1000RR will almost certainly result in me no longer being happy with my Aprilia RSVR1000 Factory (I know who could be unhappy with that bike) and I promised I would not buy any more bikes till 2013--- come on 2013!!!!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

gorgeous bike!


----------



## jgraves (Jan 22, 2008)

I just ordered a 2011 S 1000 RR last week. I ordered it with the ABS, Clutch Assist, and the Motorsport color. Those were the only three options I wanted. Unfortunately, I won't be able to take delivery until the middle of December. Too bad I live in New Jersey and not in Southern California or Florida, because it's going to be extremely cold here that time of year.


----------

